# Harbor freight misting pump?



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone try this yet?

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

Localy it's 29 bucks, I'm wondering if it's worth it. The box said 50 psi and self priming. 


Ideas?


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

Harbor Freight has some wonderful deals. Though, I'd be a bit worried about how noisy this might be. 

If you get it, let us know how it works!


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

its 10 psi max , the misting nozzels like mist king and others sell need at least 20 psi to operate properly , while this pump has volume it lacks in presure.personally id save your money.look more for pumps that can push 100 psi if u plan on a few nozzels.
craig


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

The box said 50 PSI at the store. I've got 4 nozzels. I wonder how well it'd work.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it shoudl be fien for 4 nozzles, but again the noise level might be an issue.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

This might work out better for you. I thought about getting it and rigging it up for a system.

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

110 bucks though. I'd be better off getting the 95+ shipping mistking pump.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

They have pumps like that at Tractor Supply... I'll check into the PSI ratings next time I stop by there. I seem to remember some pretty big ones.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Or if you want to save on shipping ro booster pumps, great deals on Home Garden, Pet Supplies on eBay!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

jeffdart said:


> This might work out better for you. I thought about getting it and rigging it up for a system.
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


At that price, why not just buy a pump made for what you want to do?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have the mist king ultimate system and it is rated for up to 14 nozzles. It is great. They have smaller systems that may work better for you.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. I'll be getting one as soon as I have the cash. That's the problem.


----------

